# Xterra Roof Rack?



## kfb66 (Oct 27, 2010)

Curious if there are any Xterra owners here that carry bikes up top using the roof rack? 

I plan to replace my current hitch rack with a 2-bike tray rack (Saris or Kuat), but I'd like the ability to carry a couple bikes up top for those times when I need to carry 3-4 bikes. The 4-bike tray racks just hang out too far from the vehicle and I can see that creating rear end issues .... the Xterra roof rack is a bit tall, but I thought it would be a convenient way to carry extra bikes, just haven't ever seen bikes on top of an Xterra?


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

we've installed bikes on top of this car, but yes, it is very tall.
it's a good way to carry extra bikes, and i like your idea...hitch mount first, then roof.

think about this...
if you're loading bikes on the roof, then you're likely to have more than 1 person with you, otherwise you'd use the hitch...
if you have other people with you, they'll be able to help get them up there and down.

not a big deal in my opinion


----------



## kfb66 (Oct 27, 2010)

cracksandracks.com said:


> we've installed bikes on top of this car, but yes, it is very tall.
> it's a good way to carry extra bikes, and i like your idea...hitch mount first, then roof.
> 
> think about this...
> ...


That's the exact situation I was thinking about. I typically only carry two bikes, but if my kids get more involved with riding I will find myself carrying 3-4 bikes, so I'd like an option of putting a couple up top.

So what racks would I have as an option on top of an Xterra ... is that something you sell?

Thanks


----------



## pcrestroller (May 3, 2007)

I've done it - I used the Yak Mighty Mounts with King Cobras and they were pretty solid as the Xterra crossbars are pretty beefy. It was a bit difficult to load and unload especially on unlevel ground - but was always manageable with a helper.

BTW - I would not use might mounts on existing 4runner bars - I learned that the hard way as they cracked while driving down a dirt road.


----------



## kfb66 (Oct 27, 2010)

pcrestroller said:


> I've done it - I used the Yak Mighty Mounts with King Cobras and they were pretty solid as the Xterra crossbars are pretty beefy. It was a bit difficult to load and unload especially on unlevel ground - but was always manageable with a helper.
> 
> BTW - I would not use might mounts on existing 4runner bars - I learned that the hard way as they cracked while driving down a dirt road.


Did you have to replace the Xterra crossbars with smaller diameter style, or did the King Cobras mount right to factory crossbars?

Thanks


----------



## Mike Gager (Jul 30, 2010)

what about just laying a bike on its side and bungee cording it down tight?


----------



## pcrestroller (May 3, 2007)

I used the mighty mounts that are designed to fit around the xterra crossbars - I think model 28H. They basically replace the clamps that are supplied with the bike carrier. It looks like now Yakima makes several racks with universal clamps built in and their rack builder application suggests these rather than what I did in the past, but I dont have any experience with these.

I also think since the usable space on those xterra crossbars is limited by the big plastic connectors you are probably limited to 2 bikes up top.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

*Everything you need to know about Xterra racks*



kfb66 said:


> Curious if there are any Xterra owners here that carry bikes up top using the roof rack?


Hell Yes. 

I just passed 5k miles on my new Xterra. My #1 objective when shopping was to put the ultimate mountain biking road trip car together, which would also be ideal for family camping. I can carry 4 bikes, 4 riders & gear (including driver), and my 85lb riding dog with this set-up.

I am using a Kuat NV hitch rack on the back. With bikes on the rack, and the rack in the lowered position, my tailgate opens and clears 30" handlebars. :thumbsup: 
So, I can load bikes and then get my dog in&out! Can't do that with a 4-bike hitch rack.
One thing to note, I have heard of issues with the Kuat Rack and the OE receiver. I am using an aftermarket 2" hitch receiver and it works fine.

On the roof- I was really excited to stumble on to Tony, aka "Dephep Racks". This guys welds awesome quality, super low profile racks specifically for Xterra's. I think you have to join that forum to get in touch with him. The rack was $250 shipped, without paint. I had it locally powdercoated for another $200, and added two Rockymounts Flytraps (60 each). So the total roofrack set-up ran me about $600.

One thing I worked with Tony on, was adding cross-bars for the flytraps, and trying to stagger them so I could run two bikes with 30" wide bars side-by-side. This has ended up working out fine. Mounting the flytraps to the lower crossbars on the dephep rack, means the overall height of the vehical is basically unchanged if I'm not hauling bikes. The flytraps are nice in that, since you remove the front wheel, the overall height with bikes is much less than it would be with a frontloader or similar yakima/thule "wheels on" rack.

I have some risse racing 15mm crossmax adaptors- with those and the flytraps I can carry 20mm, 15mm or QR bikes on the roof. I lash the front wheels to the bikes, and still have the roof basket (with cargo bag) to haul other stuff up there. Last weekend I hauled 3 others to a ride and we were able to fit everybodys gear up in the roof basket/cargo bag in between the bikes.

It is a little work to get bikes up on the roof- mainly just lashing the wheels to the bikes. I wouldn't want to do it every ride, but for the 2-3x a month where I need to haul more than 2 bikes it works great.

Dephep rack with rockymounts:


















30" handlebars:









Flytrap and 15mm axle (using the risse racing adapters)


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

check out the Rocky Mounts Tierod...A good fork mounted rack, at a good price and it will fit on the oversized bars of the Xterra.


----------



## kfb66 (Oct 27, 2010)

FM said:


> Hell Yes.
> 
> I just passed 5k miles on my new Xterra. My #1 objective when shopping was to put the ultimate mountain biking road trip car together, which would also be ideal for family camping. I can carry 4 bikes, 4 riders & gear (including driver), and my 85lb riding dog with this set-up.
> 
> ...


WOW ... that is quite the set up! A bit much for what I'm looking for but have to say I'm impressed! Nice Xterra by the way, I just picked up a 2010 Off-road X myself this year ... great companion for a mountain bike and I'm loving it!


----------



## kfb66 (Oct 27, 2010)

cracksandracks.com said:


> check out the Rocky Mounts Tierod...A good fork mounted rack, at a good price and it will fit on the oversized bars of the Xterra.


Now that's probably the perfect fit for me. Won't use the roof rack on a regular basis, but when I need to carry a couple extra bikes that should do the trick. I'm still debating between the Saris and Kuat tray rack for my everyday carrying (2-3 bike version), but roof option looks like the way to go for extra capacity.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

About the dephep rack option- lots of people have bought them unfinished and painted themselves with spray-on bedliner. That would knock the dephep rack with rockymounts down under $400. I do use the roofrack quite a bit so far, since my dog takes up the rear cargo area. It's great for hauling camping chairs, firewood, all kinds of stuff.

Anyways- good to see options! Enjoy your truck, I love mine so far.


----------

